# did any of you lovely pregnant ladies have symptoms 1DPO



## Kato2

hi all and firstly HUGE congrats on your BFP's!!!! I cannot wait to join this club!

i just wondered when you all started noticing symptoms.... I exercise regularly and generally feel very good... but literally the day after ovulation 9even the afternoon) I have been exhausted, drowsy almost, nauseous and have a twinge in my right side.... i had all of these last month too straight after O (apart from sickness feeling) and was not preggers so I am starting to wonder if it the hormones from Ovulating...


any help would be soooooo greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## augustluvers

Could it be that you are coming down with a cold, or allergies? 

1dpo is super duper early, not impossible but very unlikely for pregancy symptoms since the implantation doesn't occur until after 6dpo. HCG is what causes symptoms and HCG isn't produced until after the implantation.

Hope this helps.

:hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## Kato2

I dont really think t would be possible for it to be symptoms of pregnancy as it is way too early but i just feel awful! i did last month too. i just searched online and apparently progesterone has similar side effects so wonder if it is just a switch from oestrogen to progesterone after O?


----------



## majm1241

I had my symptoms with my last 2 mc's and with my daughter starting at 3dpo.


----------



## 12baMum

I had cold type symptoms early on but that was it. Sore boobs came later


----------



## majm1241

Yes, the cold like symptoms and more like the flu to me. I started feeling achey all over and then had a metallic taste in my mouth.


----------



## Kato2

i have all of these but i am only 2 DPO! I know logically i cannot be having symptoms as implantation wouldn't have even happened yet! driving me slightly nuts.... perhaps I'm just coming down with something x


----------



## majm1241

GL Hon! :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Kato2

Thanks guys xx


----------



## alliebabyfeve

Feb4th2011 said:


> Keep us updated!!!

Agreed! I'm hoping this is your cycle! :dust:


----------



## Kato2

Morning guys! Slept 11 hours straight last night (unheard of for me on a work night!!) and woke up with runny nose! Am I goin mad? X


----------



## sweetmere

I see you got your bfp that month! I'm at 2dpo and sneeeeezy with an EXCEPTIONALLY high bbt so I'm hoping this is my month!!

Also, to anyone else reading this in the future, hcg is NOT what causes pregnancy symptoms. Progesterone does, which, funnily enough, is the main hormone present in the 2WW...and I have read before that if your egg is fertilized (before implantation even!) you can get pregnancy symptoms because the fertilized egg lets off MORE progesterone...if anyone finds this article let me know because I can't seem to find it! I'm currently searching all b&b threads (which is why I'm here) lol


----------



## angel2010

At 10 dpo, I had sore bbs and my whole body was a map of bright blue veins.


----------



## frenchmomma

with this pregnancy, I started feeling nauseau around 2 DPO... then I started quickly to feel generally unwell without anything outwardly wrong... However, as I got a BFP at 15 DPO, I also had spotting and a tummy bug, so very difficult to see the wood from the trees in terms of symptoms/causes... It's now week 6 and the bug has gone, but still feel rotten!


----------

